# Shoulder Making Squeaking Sound



## MorganMurphy (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey squeak?

Well i've never experienced that... I just tore an arm muscle from shooting a 70# recurve. But of course there is liquid in your arm.

Is it a cracking or a squeak???


----------



## fishinpox (Feb 22, 2008)

I had shoulder surgery a year and a half ago. When I do a lot of shooting or lifting weights my shoulder will squeak. At first it kind of freaked me out, but it doesn't hurt when it makes the sound. So, I figure until it hurts, nothing is wrong?


----------



## REFLEXDEFLEX (May 1, 2008)

In a full turn, It cracks a few times at 10 and 4 o'clock, and squeaks at 12 o'clock.
I went to a clinic a couple weeks ago, nothing seems wrong. 
Now it's gotten even worse...


----------



## Rodger T (Feb 7, 2008)

*Shoulder Injury*

I've had both of my shoulders completely rebuilt. The right side was done about 12 years ago and the left side done almost 10 years ago.

The reason for both shoulders getting so thrashed is because I was a gymnast in high school and in college. After college I still kept up an insane workout pace. One day while working out my right shoulder completely dislocated so I pulled it back in place and ignored it. A few weeks later I was rock climbing and it dislocated again and I yanked it back in place. The pain was so bad I decided to get it checked out only to find out I had a destroyed joint. Surgery was my only option.

After rehab I got back into an insane workout routine once again because I felt so good. Well my left shoulder was starting to act up so I had it checked out only to find out that it was in worse shape than the right side. So I had it operated on.

In both cases I did have a squeaking sound, so my guess is you have some damage in the joint. Don't wait, go to a good orthopedic surgeon and have it checked out. If not it's only going to get worse.

I'm now 51 years old and I've slowed down a little. I had to stop doing gymnastics only because the gym I've been going to has closed down. Although; I still do a lot of conditioning, I race dirt bikes in the desert, I shoot my compound bow everyday. What's really cool is I still have several strength records at UCLA which have never been beat and what's even more cool is I can still do the same strength moves today but more reps than what I did when I was 21.

Bottom line, if you have any aches or pains that prevent you from doing anything, go get it checked out.

Rodger


----------



## REFLEXDEFLEX (May 1, 2008)

Thanks Rodger!
There's no pain, but I'll go get it checked out anyways.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

REFLEXDEFLEX said:


> Whenever I rotate my shoulder, it makes this squeaking sound, as if there is liquid inside.
> Both of my shoulder does it, but the release arm is worse than the bow arm.
> 
> Anyone have the same problem here?:embara:


Eh, just squirt some oil on it and rub it in. Should take care of that noise...or you can cut it off:zip:


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*i just had RC surg*

i had complete tare in RC and a small tare in my bicep. go have it mri done on it and do as they say.Im 7 weeks out of surgrey and i can draw my bow back now and shoot, only pain i have is after shot, and thats due to having to build those arm muscles back, which im working on now. i will only shoot bows at low pounds now , no more 70 lb bows for me ever again, ther eis really no use to shoot high pounds any longer with todays bows. regradles go have it seen about.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

*Joint Grease*

Try taking glucosamine with chondroitin. It works great for lubing joints. I had a pain in my shoulder that wouldn't go away and this stuff erased it. My brother had an old dog that could barely get around and his vet proscribed it for his dog. In no time at all that old dog found a new gear and romped around like a pup.

It is good stuff, but it takes awhile for it to start working. Give it a try; you have nothing to lose.

Automan


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

automan26 said:


> Try taking glucosamine with chondroitin. It works great for lubing joints. I had a pain in my shoulder that wouldn't go away and this stuff erased it. My brother had an old dog that could barely get around and his vet proscribed it for his dog. In no time at all that old dog found a new gear and romped around like a pup.
> 
> It is good stuff, but it takes awhile for it to start working. Give it a try; you have nothing to lose.
> 
> Automan


Copy that!!!! And you can also try Omega 3 Oils in Pill form. Could help the squeakiness.......:darkbeer:


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*or*

you can try wd-40, nasa loves that stuff.LOL


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

REFLEXDEFLEX said:


> Whenever I rotate my shoulder, it makes this squeaking sound, as if there is liquid inside.
> Both of my shoulder does it, but the release arm is worse than the bow arm.
> 
> Anyone have the same problem here?:embara:


I used to shoot 3-D with a guy whose release arm shoulder would make a audible CLICK once he came to full draw. He used to say that it was so the deer would stop during hunting season! :wink:


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Just coat your shoulder bones with teflon or Plast-dip


----------



## brad14399 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm having the same exact thing. little over a year and a half since rotator cuff and labrum repair and i get a squeak after i work out that sounds like I should panic but there is no pain at all with it. Did you end up getting that checked out?


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I know and older guy who swears by WD40. No really, he uses it on all his joints. Must do the trick, he's still going strong.

My right shoulder (Bow arm) pops and grinds alot but I had an industrial fan fall on it about 2 years ago. Dr told me to stop using my bow. Well that just isn't happening.

Never hurts to get it checked out. Squeaks or pops.


----------



## Whiskerbender (Jan 11, 2007)

iron mace07 said:


> you can try wd-40, nasa loves that stuff.LOL


My Grandfather and Father were fishermen and swore by wd-40 for their elbows.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Clicks?*

Clicks, pops, and crunching noises I've got. Pain too, but no squeaks. I think I would trade what I have for painless squeaks.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

iron mace07 said:


> you can try wd-40, nasa loves that stuff.LOL


I used to work with a guy who sprayed it on his knee.You could smell him pulling into the lot.


----------



## moto1 (Nov 28, 2008)

i didn't have my checked by an ortho, and as a result ended up having torn my rt rc. should have went to an ortho instead of my fam doc. get it checked by someone that knows what they are doing. worse that can happen is that there is nothing wrong and gives ya peace of mind


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*hmmmm*

WD-40 will take care of that for sure


----------

